# 700 litre - Boesemani-Stan. 😁



## sanj (18 Mar 2012)

Its new, but nothing new really.

I have had this tank since April 2011 and ive been waiting ever since for the damn stand to be built. Hey ho.

I am pretty tired getting this all set up over the last couple of days, so this will be a shortish post.

I thought id post a few pics, it is no amazing aquascape, but i always like to see new journals on here so maybe others do too. 

First and foremost this is to be a planted home for a sub set of the rainbowfish I keep. No biotope, the fish dont care, just plants that I thought might be nice. 

So quick tech run down:

The tank is acrylic. I find that in large tanks this material beats glass on many fronts.
dimensions: 115 x 82 x 75 ( i seem to like weird tank dimensions ).

Lighting: LED lighting (Pacific Sun Metis).
Filtration: Eheim 2180
Circulation: Vortech MP10 ( maybe add another when I can afford it)
substrate: ADA Amazonia, dennerle and unipac black sand/gravel, tropica.
CO2: injection via TMC1500 diffuser
UV: Vectron 600
Hardscape: Tom's wood and boulders/pebbles.

Anyway...








































Ok, good night.


----------



## clonitza (18 Mar 2012)

I really like the rock-work sanj and the wood placement looks great too. 
This will be a nice journal for sure. Hope ye planning on changing the green pipes.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Alastair (18 Mar 2012)

Looks great sanj,  can't wait to see this full in. If its anything like your last one it will be great


----------



## Ady34 (18 Mar 2012)

Looks really nice Sanj,
great tank dimensions and a perfect fit for the space, i know you said yove been waiting for the stand to be built, but was the tank custom made for that position....or just really lucky?
Fairly unusual rock choice, but very effective with the wood.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2012)

Great start - I love the hardscape!


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Mar 2012)

Really good start, it looks very natural - well done


----------



## darren636 (18 Mar 2012)

looking good, a crackin' start.  which plants next?


----------



## JenCliBee (18 Mar 2012)

I wasn't sure when i saw the first pic with just the rocks/boulders in but once the wood was added... it compliments it all completely... really looking forward to watching this grow in... really nice job mate   


May have missed it but whats the planned plant list?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Mar 2012)

Yet another great looking start saj, very natural looking rock work, will look ace when the needle leaf fills in around the wood!!

You do love your big tanks!


----------



## awtong (18 Mar 2012)

I love the wood and stone combo.

Andy


----------



## sanj (18 Mar 2012)

Thanks all,

yes those green intakes... why do Eheim stick with these? But yes, i think I would like to change them to smokey or black. Any suggestions? It was a pain getting those down the very small gap between the braces.

I agree Jen, I was feeling a bit unsure when the rocks went in first, but I had a rough idea for a while how it would end up looking with the branches in. The manzanita certainly is a nice wood and many thanks to Tom for making the effort to supply all us hobbyists around the world. I think I bought this batch last Summer. 

Plants:

Needle leaf Java fern 
Trident leaf java fern
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis
Hygro. "Araguia"
Hygro. pinnafitada
Juncus repens
Lileopsis braziliensis
Lileopsis mauritania
Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"
Echinodorus tennelus
E. latifolius
E. Rubin "narrow leaf"

Rather cosmopolitan, a lot of the plants have been waiting around in holding tanks for months, this was supposed to be set up last August.

Ady, it was purpose built. I have a longer leesh than some guys on here, but there are limits and this one was allowed to be placed in the hall. So I planned it to be a large as possible and practical for the space. lol 

Actually I am very fortunate, I can set up a mini breeding room under the stairs as opposed to being relegated to a shed outside. My hobby has not caused any domestic wars yet.

I am still fiddling around with bits of equipment, drop checkers at either end of the tank are mid green so not too bad.

I have not tested any water parameters, no doubt there will be ammonia in there, I am guessing first fish will enter in about 3-4 weeks(?)

So now I guess the plants have got to adjust and hopefully Ill see some growth over the next few weeks.


----------



## flygja (19 Mar 2012)

I would be afraid of kids throwing in coins from the stairs thinking its a wishing well   

Like JenCliBee, I wasn't so sure about the rounded stones and pebbles too but it looks great with the wood and plants. It's got a riverbank look.


----------



## faizal (19 Mar 2012)

Hubba hubba!!! That's an awesome tank you have there Sanj!! What a cool way of occupying an empty space near the staircase.


----------



## clonitza (19 Mar 2012)

I think the cheapest are JBL (black) and Tetratec (grey -> viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2408) pipes, you can fit any of those of course.

Mike


----------



## sanj (19 Mar 2012)

Thanks Clonitza, i needed reminding what the brands were.

I am not so worried about kiddies with coins than what groups of intoxicated friends may do. House parties are banned in this place. Only civilised dinner parties from now on.


----------



## manikmonk (19 Mar 2012)

Lovely tank!



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> ... Actually I am very fortunate, I can set up a mini breeding room under the stairs as opposed to being relegated to a shed outside. My hobby has not caused any domestic wars yet...



Only minor skirmishes here thus far


----------



## Alastair (5 Aug 2012)

How's this tank looking now Sanj?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

This could do with an update too! never been updated  stop being lazy!


----------



## jon32 (11 Jan 2013)

Looks great, really natural looking way you placed the hardscape.


----------



## sanj (11 Jan 2013)

Ok the thing about this one is that, im not entirely happy with it, but then i guess thats always the case.

I had this issue, Hydrocotyle sp. Japan took over the entire substrate, smothered the E.tenelus and other ground cover plants. I tried to clean it up a bit, but end pulling all the Hydrocotyle up in anger which was tangled in all the other plants, result = a very big mess and brown cloudy tank.

It is settlling in a bit, back to chain swords (red and green varieties) and lileopsis. substrate about not fully covered yet, but getting there.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jan 2013)

sanj said:


> Ok the thing about this one is that, im not entirely happy with it, but then i guess thats always the case.
> 
> I had this issue, Hydrocotyle sp. Japan took over the entire substrate, smothered the E.tenelus and other ground cover plants. I tried to clean it up a bit, but end pulling all the Hydrocotyle up in anger which was tangled in all the other plants, result = a very big mess and brown cloudy tank.
> 
> It is settlling in a bit, back to chain swords (red and green varieties) and lileopsis. substrate about not fully covered yet, but getting there.


Pictures please, you may feel its not at its best but we all Iove the pics!.....progress shots....and for the other tank too, even after a big prune!
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## sanj (11 Jan 2013)

Ok, ill do it this weekend...


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks Sanj, look forward to them


----------



## sanj (14 Jan 2013)

Somewhat imbalanced at the moment. I removed all the hydrocytle sp. Japan which smothered the bottom. I also removed a great amount of of java fern from the branches. Currently the right side require some growth midway down to balance the swathe of needle leaf and trident. It was more balanced before, but heavily overgrown and over shading other plants. Also that horrid green intake is now showing. C.retrospiralis was originally planted there to cover that area, but I did not realise it is quite a small thin plant at least in that area which was a lot more shaded. Ill move those plants out an replace with either C.balansae or maybe an Aponogeton species or even echinodorus...


----------



## WetElbow (14 Jan 2013)

Personally I think it looks fab. Another big tank in a great spot.  Just caught up on your other journal so well impressed. 

I know your a rainbow fan but I could see a few discus in their.


----------



## sanj (14 Jan 2013)

I was contemplating an evolution...

River bed path with some more higher plant growth front left.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jan 2013)

Another immense tank.....what do people say when they come round, I bet they are stunned, it's not often you see one tank this big, let alone a house with one this big and another twice as big!!!! George Farmer described your home visit as the best ever in his opinion, I can see why, especially with talk of your breeding tanks too!

The pathway would be nice and the higher foreground planting would be ideal, if its possible too it would add even more depth to the scape....but then again choosing plants to compliment the existing ones may be tricky unless you just add more of the same.
Thanks again for the update, great tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Thanks again for the update, great tank.


Agreed loving it  two amazing tanks, you need to keep us updated more often


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Jan 2013)

I hadn't even seen this thread, this is an absolutely fantastic utilisation of space.

I think the only way your gonna go bigger than all of these tanks is to screw your front door shut and flood your downstairs 

Have you actually seen the man who tanked out his cellar? and the 'top' of the tank is a bay window on the floor above! he gets in and wims round with the fish 

Edit: Fish fan Jack Heathcote turns cellar into Britain's biggest home aquarium  | Mail Online


----------



## flygja (16 Jan 2013)

Very very nice. The tank below the stairs in my house is just 60L


----------



## Greenview (16 Jan 2013)

Love the tank, Sanj. How do you get the filter pipes out for cleaning? They look wedged in through the stair rails.


----------



## sanj (16 Jan 2013)

Cleaning... whats that?

Its not too bad at least for the left side, I can stand over the stairs and reach in. The other end is more difficult.


----------



## sanj (16 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Have you actually seen the man who tanked out his cellar? and the 'top' of the tank is a bay window on the floor above! he gets in and wims round with the fish


 
Yes, that tank is well known. I actually think that would be a little too much for me. 



Ady34 said:


> George Farmer described your home visit as the best ever in his opinion, I can see why, especially with talk of your breeding tanks too! The pathway would be nice and the higher foreground planting would be ideal, if its possible too it would add even more depth to the scape....but then again choosing plants to compliment the existing ones may be tricky unless you just add more of the same. Thanks again for the update, great tank.


 
Did he really say that? wow.

Yeah, im in two minds about how to take it further, maybe see how it goes or attempt the above. I quite like the open area, but because it is in the hall, the fish can get spooked occasionally. More planting on the left would maybe provide additional security.


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jan 2013)

I really like the look of this scape,once the plants fill in and mature it should look very nice,

John.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jan 2013)

Your tank is an inspiration.. just amazing.. 

Please keep posting pictures..


----------



## Mr P (18 Jan 2013)

this tank  is fantastic, a really  natural look.
 all the best  roy.


----------



## Kogre (21 Oct 2013)

Hi *Sanj*.  I'd be interested to see how this has grown in since the last update? 

What sort of bioload do you have in that tank?  How do you find the ritual of cleaning it and what does that ritual comprise of on a tank that size?


----------



## sanj (10 May 2015)

So err... I have been keeping the water quality going for the fish, but wound down maintenance wise on the plants and just let things happen although kept it under control. Nothing grows fast in here which suits at the moment. Not as nice as it was when I had a tennellus lawn...


----------



## sanj (10 May 2015)

If you are interested the rainbowfish are:

M. douboulayi "Coliseum Creek"
M. kamaka
M. ajamaruensis
M. urisa
M. pygmae
M. sexlineata
C.axelrodi
C.alleni "Wapoga"
G. multisquamata "Pagai Mudhole"

Some are growing out to be moved later.

Those fish that look a bit like M.boesemani are actually M.ajamaruensis.


----------



## Kogre (10 May 2015)

Still looking good mate.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 May 2015)

Hi  Sanj,   Wonderful


----------



## Phil Edwards (12 May 2015)

Love the kitty!  The rest is nice too.


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Jul 2017)

how did/do you find the pacific sun with the standard marine colours?
how did you have it set?


----------



## sanj (1 Jan 2021)

Andrew Butler said:


> how did/do you find the pacific sun with the standard marine colours?
> how did you have it set?


Three and a half years too late, sorry I wasn't really on here for a while. They are fine, plants adapt to anything in the PAR range. Aesthetically speaking I quite liked them, you can adjust the colours manually. Eventually though (in the last year) I lost control of the light and the software for this particular light is no longer supported, it wouldn't keep to the on off times and seemed to be migrating, coming on later and later. I have only just replaced with a V2 luminaire.


----------



## sanj (16 Mar 2021)

Can't quite get a decent picture of this aquarium, there is a reflection from the wall whichever angle I try.

This is my tank no.2, running since 2012 and like the others not been running on co2 injection for some 4 years or so. 

Like the others it was run down for a couple of years, but it has been recovering for the last 3 months. 

The aquarium is mainly populated with M. Boesmani "Uter Danau" collection. 

It was "scraped" once, then crypt affinis overrun it. It still covers half the tank area. It's a great plant, quite a large crypt, dark green hammered leaves with a wine red underside. 

Alot of the front is "odds and sods", trying different plants.


----------

